# metrorrhagia - side effect of birth control



## mkm1517 (May 26, 2010)

My GYN NP always attaches E932.2 (adverse drug effect of ovarian hormones) when the patient comes in complaining of break through bleeding, prolonged bleeding, etc due to their birth control.  My thinking is that a common side effect isn't really an adverse effect.  When I think of an adverse effect I think of a potentially dangerous reaction.  What are your thoughts on using the E-code?  Thanks!


----------



## tmerickson (May 26, 2010)

The ICD-9 guidelines for this code specifically say "ncluded correct drug properly admin in therapeutic or prophylactic dosage, as the cause of any adverse effect including allergic or hypersensitivity reactions". It seems to me that you are correct.  The guidelines do not mention potiental side effects. She would need to code the symptoms that the pt is complaining of as the diagnosis.


----------

